# The betta I'm determined to save!



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment 561162


Was in my LFS again today and saw this poor little thing  
She was being kept in a tiny tank with a male. She was cowering in the corner looking dead. I went and told the lady there she was dead, when the lady tried to net her she started swimming around. I knew there and then I had to try and save her! The lady let me have her for free (tbh I was probably doing her a favour taking her!). 
I'm gonna try my best to save her! She's so tiny and has literally no tail left.  

I've named her mercy btw.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

OMG, the poor thing 

You are very kind to try and save her. I sincerely hope that she pulls through. But, even if she doesn't, at least you are making the end of her life a peaceful, safe one. Please keep us updated.

I love her name, very appropriate.
(I also have a female named Mercy; all my bettas have virtue names.)


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks!  she seems like a feisty little thing, she can surprisingly swim fine with no tail! She just had a blood worm so I'm happy she has an appetite! 
I'm keeping her in a 3 litre breeding box in my 20g live bearer tank until she (hopefully) heals up!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I hope you can save her...the poor little girl. You're doing a good thing.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, me too! I'm glad I spotted her, atleast if she doesnt make it she'll be comfortable in a warm cycled tank on some Java moss rather than being eaten alive by what would appear to be a rather aggresive male!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Aw! Praying you can pull her through! She's a lucky girl to have you taking care of her.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks! I'm hoping she'll be ok! Fingers crossed!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Good for you saving her, she was probably scared to death! I sure hope she pulls though, keep us updated.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you  

She's beginning to look a bit better, she's lost the stress stripes! 
I don't think her tails gonna grow back, she's managing to swim fine so even if it doesn't I reckon she'll get on ok! 
View attachment 561250


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

She's very cute without a tail I think, I do hope the rest of them start healing and growing back.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks! I don't mind if her tail doesn't grow back, she'll be cute regardless. Just hope she gets better!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What a disgraceful condition she was in when you picked her up. 

I wonder if the caudal won't grow back because the damage is so severe and it's right up to the penducle (or whatever its proper name is). 

Hopefully she continues to recover, as she's struggled along this far.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I know right! 

Yeah, that's what I was thinking, the damage to her tail extends to her body. I think it's just gonna heal over. Bless her.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

it's great that you were able to save her! :-D she's quite cute looking... all the best with her! hope she's doing well!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah I think she's pretty cute! She seems to be getting on well considering she's been half eaten! Only time will tell for sure tho!


----------



## Dingus (May 22, 2015)

Poor thing, glad you're doing all you can. She's looking good considering what shes been through. Best of luck to you.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

She seems to be getting on ok, she's tiny so I'm guessing she's quite Young, fingers crossed she'll heal quickly!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Yeah I think she's pretty cute! She seems to be getting on well considering she's been half eaten! Only time will tell for sure tho!


she does look like she's got a bit of spunk though! if she's young, there seems to be a good chance that she'll be a fighter (literally and figuratively) and she'll heal, if only partially. She's making do with what she's got and it seems she's thriving, which is a good sign I think :-D


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah I'll think she'll make do, it's surprising how well she can swim!


----------



## Dingus (May 22, 2015)

do you think a tiny bit of aquarium salt might help her heal? I hear it's good for that.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, the lady in the shop gave me some for free. Helps to prevent infection.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Yeah, the lady in the shop gave me some for free. Helps to prevent infection.


that was quite nice of her! :-D I'm doing the rooibos tea thing for Arrow - I dunno if it's working, I guess time will tell, but apparently it's quite good for him. I still add in AQ salts though lol


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I think she felt bad about the condition poor mercy was in! 
Ah cool, let me know if u see any improvements, might try that if aq salt and stress coat doesn't work!  (it appears to be working, she's perked up a lot)


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Bit of a rubbish pic but she's looking so much better! I didn't think she'd last more than a day the day I got her!
View attachment 563322


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Bit of a rubbish pic but she's looking so much better! I didn't think she'd last more than a day the day I got her!
> View attachment 563322


Oh wow! Mercy looks good! Well I just got some IAL on the weekend and popped it into Kennex/Dorian's tank and Killian/Tony's tank... the boys love it! Especially hiding under it! Arrow has had 2 weeks of the rooibos tea... and he's so much more active! I think it's working.... all of the boys so far seem pretty happy with it. The leaves add in tannis which is really good for overall health if you wanna try it. This weekend I'll be doing IAL for all of thr boys.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Poor baby  It's so nice to see that there are still good people out there. You saved a poor little soul from a horrible death - that's something to be proud of, even if she doesn't turn out to be the most beautiful betta around. Was it a privately owned shop you got her or something like [email protected] or Maindenhead?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Poor girl... I'm glad she's got such a loving home now. She's picked up quite well. That stress stripe was VIBRANT in the beginning... She looks so happy now! I hope she recovers to the best of her ability, and it looks like she will live a nice long life now, which she deserves! Yay for you!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Kisiel, yeah she's not gonna be the prettiest betta but she's gonna be unique which I think is just as good  + the fact she's even still alive proves she's a little fighter!  

Thanks dublynn! I had to save her! She's named after mercy from salem (the burnt one) she kinda reminds me of her lol


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I actually completely see that connection... lol

She's such a fighter, man. I love seeing independent animals strive on!! My cat back home in california went blind recently (She just had her 18th birthday, too!) But she walks around that house like it's no ones business... You can only tell she's blind because she walks until she hits something to know exactly where she is... and you can tell when she's expecting to hit something, and if she doesn't hit it when she's sure she should, she'll back track to the nearest thing she knows, and then find her way from there. She can get over the whole house, knows where my mom and dad's bed is, how high the bed is, how and where to jump up and down... 

My First Born can see without eyes and your girl can swim without fins...

Tho, I'm hoping your Mercy will grow her fins back, where Biscuit will never see again... (not in this life, or on this earth, anyway)


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Like the mercy from the show my mercy is gonna be beautiful again! 
I totally agree, I love it when animals don't let minor issues like being blind or having no tail bother them. They cope with things so much better than people! 

Oh and Kisiel, she was from an independent fish shop.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Where did u get your ial frostpixie? Think I might have to get some online.


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

oh my god that poor little thing! I am so glad you saved her and that was good for them to give you her for free! Is this typical conditions of the bettas in that store? Either way, thank you for saving Mercy! I hope she makes it and I am gld you are so determined.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> Where did u get your ial frostpixie? Think I might have to get some online.


Found an aquarium store in perth, aus that sold it. They had heaps of fish including betta fish! i was lucky enough to snag the last bag of the stuff they had! I had considered buying online but couldn't find something that shipped within Aus.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

They keep male and female bettas together AAquarist, it's normally the males with the most damage. It's normally 1 male to about 4 females in a tiny tank. I have told the staff in the shop they shouldnt be kept together unless breeding, I think they see me as a bit of a nuisance! It's very frustrating when people who should know better do stupid things! They have the most beautiful bettas but their living conditions are bad. 

Ah cool, thanks frostpixie. I'm gonna have a look around a couple shops Tomo to see if I can find some, if not will have to find some online.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> They keep male and female bettas together AAquarist, it's normally the males with the most damage. It's normally 1 male to about 4 females in a tiny tank. I have told the staff in the shop they shouldnt be kept together unless breeding, I think they see me as a bit of a nuisance! It's very frustrating when people who should know better do stupid things! They have the most beautiful bettas but their living conditions are bad.
> 
> Ah cool, thanks frostpixie. I'm gonna have a look around a couple shops Tomo to see if I can find some, if not will have to find some online.


Good luck!! Hope you can find some IAL! :-D

I totally know what you mean about stores that don't take care of their fish... I went to my LFS on the weekend, and one of the betta's was clearly showing signs of dropsy - pine coned scales and bloated belly! I told the staff that they need to remove the betta from their betta barrak display and they just looked at me like I was crazy. One guy even walked over with me and was like, "oh yea, that doesn't look good". I said it would make the rest of the fish sick as their water cycles through each of the other betta tanks (if you could even call them tanks). I'm not going back to buy a fish from that store. They had just opened too!


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

She's adorable. Poor little thing. I'm so glad you found her. Who could resist her. Good Luck! I'm sure she'll do well with you. To think what she's been through.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah it's bad isn't in frostpixie. Seeing things like that really put people off, the shop owners/workers are just damaging their businesses by not keeping their fish in good conditions. :/ 

Thanks zippy2014, she is a sweet little thing. Caught her flaring at an endler yesterday. So cute


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Very cute. Reminds me of Winter the dolphin also a fighter without a tail. I hope she makes a full recovery and is a happy fish for years to come. Glad to see her go to good home.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks! She doesn't let Her lack of tail hold her back!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Is she still doing well?


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

She is yes, she acts perfectly normal now. Her missing scales have practically healed. Her tail stump has healed over too, I think she's gonna be ok!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay! I'm so happy for little Mercy.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks!  
She's my absolute favourite betta! I've bought bettas in the past that looked perfectly healthy but died in a couple days. Mercy was practically dead when I got her and she's doing so well now, such a little fighter!


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Do you have any new pictures of her?


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

The top 2 pics were her the day I got her, the bottom pic was yesterday. I think she's looking a lot healthier! 
View attachment 565417


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

She _definitely_ looks better!

:yourock:


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have seen several betta lately looking in such sad condition. My heart goes out to them and many times wanted to bring home to help them. How is best way to treat? Do you salt treat or medicate? Been working with one of my veil tails with fin rot. Seems so slow recovery.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Cheers Artemis35, she's defo getting there! 

I've been using aq salt and stress coat themamaj. Seems to be working well! The salt helps to prevent infection and the stress coat helps with their slime coat. I agree, it's horrible seeing bettas in bad conditions. I started with one, I now have 8. I'd rescue them all if I could! Lol


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

She looks amazing! Such regrowth already! And no more stress stripe! Man, what a difference good care can make.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks dublynn  she's become quite feisty, it's amazing how she zooms around! She eats like a pig too which is always a good sign! Lol 

All her fins apart from her tail have pretty much healed now, it's crazy how fast she's healing!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I started with one now at 4 but would love more. Think my next may be a rescue. Thanks for help


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ones never enough lol that's ok, hope it helps!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

wow! Mercy looks good! :-D glad she's healing well!


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Question. Is there any sign that her Caudal will ever grow back? I know it was looking like it wouldn't be a possibility with how far gone it was, poor girl. But with how well the rest of her fins are healing, is there any hint she might get a tail again??


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

The more she heals the more I'm convinced her tails not gonna grow back. The day I got her it was like an open wound, it's now just healed over. Kinda like a stump. I think the damage extended to her body as well as Her fins. 
Doesn't seem to be bothering her though.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

She's def a fighter!! Good for her. I felt like she might not get her tail back, esp after you said her stump healed over... but shes like, an awesome inspiration! lol. 

Poor girl has had a tough life but man oh man, has she been truly saved. Very few fish are as lucky as she.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, she's had a rubbish start but she's gonna get spoilt for the rest of her what I'm hoping long life. 
Gonna give her another couple weeks then I think I'm gonna put her in one of my 10g's.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Yay for Spoiled Babies!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Ha for sure! 
I can't wait to give her more space, just Hoping she can handle the (small) water flow :/ in her little breeder box the waters pretty still.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, what a recovery she's already made! I'm glad you found her and rescued her.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah me too! Poor little thing wouldn't still be on this planet if I hadn't have spotted her! I was a bit worried about what kind of quality of life she would have with all the damage that had been done but she acts like any other betta.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

She's a resilient girl, that's for sure! 

I once saw some fish in a similar situation in Walmart, but I didn't have the resources to save them. There were 2-3 male bettas in the tetra tank with some kind of nippy tetras (according to the sticker walmart had next to the tank). One of the bettas was so far damaged, I could only tell he was a betta by the body shape. All of his fins were gone, and he was just hanging out in a corner. Another was battered with torn fins. They were both pale.

Sorry for the sob story; I'm super glad you were able to rescue your little girl and bring her back to health. I hope the store employee learned to not put them together any more.


----------



## BettaDew (Dec 1, 2012)

Good luck there! make sure you post the before and after at the "Before and after" post out there! I can't wait to see the complete change!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, it's horrible when u see them in bad conditions sadist! ive told the owner of the shop I got mercy from that they shouldn't keep male and females together but they still don't don't change anything. It's so frustrating! I'm gonna have to avoid that shop, I literally have no more space for another rescue betta!  

Thanks bettadew, I will do!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hows the little sweetheart doing?


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

She's doing really well! She was jumping for her food earlier!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

So good to hear! I'm rooting for her! Good for you for saving her.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks! I'm pretty sure she's gonna be ok now but I'll keep updating her progress on here! 
I'm pretty positive her tails not gonna grow back, I've noticed she uses her dorsal fin more than my other bettas, she seems to be adapting well. I think it's because she's so young!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sad to say I found mercy dead this morning  
She was acting absolutely fine yesterday, eating normally, being as active as always. I was so convinced she was gonna make it!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww! I'm so sad to hear this. What's important is she had you taking care of her. If you hadn't rescued her she probably would have had an even shorter and miserable life. SIP Mercy!


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Omg! Im so sorry to hear of her passing! SIP Mercy! You were one of a kind!


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks! 
I was so surprised to find her this morning  
She seemed happy while I had her which is the main thing I guess.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

-gasp- Whaaat? =( Sorry, I've not posted, but have lurked this thread.... so surprised to hear that she's passed away. Crazy how things can just turn so suddenly. I'm sorry for your loss. =/


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you! 
I know right, I'm still a bit shocked at how she was absolutely fine last night but dead this morning  
She did have a little lump on her side, she'd had it from the day I got her, I'm thinking maybe she had some internal damage. She'll be missed, she was my favourite!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Oh no...I had such high hopes for little Mercy. Poor little thing...you did what you could but I guess it was just too late.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad her last days were with your loving care. She'll be missed.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I was so sure she was gonna be ok! 
I've had her 5 weeks, thought she was out of the critical stage


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

FrostPixie said:


> Found an aquarium store in perth, aus that sold it. They had heaps of fish including betta fish! i was lucky enough to snag the last bag of the stuff they had! I had considered buying online but couldn't find something that shipped within Aus.


What is ial and what does it do?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

leedavidford said:


> I'm sad to say I found mercy dead this morning
> She was acting absolutely fine yesterday, eating normally, being as active as always. I was so convinced she was gonna make it!


Oh no! I am so sorry!! I have been following your posts seeing how she was doing. She was so lucky to have you and I know she felt so much love and compassion from you. She will be an inspiration for us to help other bettas in poor conditions.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

themamaj said:


> What is ial and what does it do?


Mamaj IAL is indian almond leef.... it adds tanins to your water to make it darker and is good for stress relief for bettas... but you can also use rooibos tea which is what i also use


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks themamaj, I'm really sad she's gone but I'm happy I could give her a good quality of life for the 5 weeks I had her. 

Oh and ial stands for Indian alomond leaves, U put them in betta tanks to mimic their natural environment, they have healing property's and help to de-stress bettas.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, no. Poor girl. I'm so happy that she got such a good last few weeks with you. I'm so very shocked and sad for you and her...


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

I've just caught up on the past few pages and I'm just as shocked as everyone ealse to hear that she had passed. Such terrible news.


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

I know, it's such a shame. She wasn't acting Ill at all, from the day I got her she never seemed sick, just beat up. I'm pretty confident that she didn't suffer, whatever it was that took her it was fast which is some comfort I guess!


----------

